# Nature-Throid Question



## NeedaHammock (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello!

For those of you who are taking Nature-Throid, are you waiting 30min-1 hour before you eat? I wait to eat, however, I feel so weak several minutes after I take it, that I crave something sweet and I have to cave. Any of you experience anything like this? I'm on 65GR right now, getting tested this week, dose has been going down every time I test because we have not found the correct does yet. I have Hashimoto's.

My sugar level drops quickly if I go hungry (reason why I eat every 2-3 hours). I'm wondering if it's related.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NeedaHammock said:


> Hello!
> 
> For those of you who are taking Nature-Throid, are you waiting 30min-1 hour before you eat? I wait to eat, however, I feel so weak several minutes after I take it, that I crave something sweet and I have to cave. Any of you experience anything like this? I'm on 65GR right now, getting tested this week, dose has been going down every time I test because we have not found the correct does yet. I have Hashimoto's.
> 
> ...


It sounds related to me re the glucose instability. I have never taken my Armour on an empty stomach. And it (the Armour) has been titrated to what I always do. Consistency is key here. Get a schedule and stick to it.


----------

